# my dbol & test E cycle with pics



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

week 1-4 dbols 4 x 10mg ( plus taking liv 52 to support liver during dbols )

week 1-12 test e 500mg a week ( 250mg monday & 250mg thursday )

PCT

14 days after last injection

clomid 50/50/50/50

nolva 40/40/20/20

i am 25 years old

my starting weight is 10st 7lbs

9% bf

plus i have a good diet also

i train 5 days a week

monday- back & bicepts

tuesday- shoulders, tricepts, chest

wedensday- legs, abs

thursay- back, bicepts

friday- shoulders, tricepts, chest

saturday- rest

sunday- rest

starting cycle pics





will keep you updated


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Cycle looks solid.

Need to be a member on steroidology to view pics.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

how long are your sessions in the gym tuesdays and fridays man? id probably sepperate shoulders and chest to individual days as they will be taking a large ammount of strain with pressing ect! good luck on the cycle pal looks like itl be a good one!


----------



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

to do shoulders, chest, and tricepts it takes me about 1 hour and 15 mins all other workouts about 1 hour


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Good luck mate, although you are not 9% bf in those pictures. Unless they are bad quality I would say you are nearer to 13-14%, but with low muscle mass. You will certainly pack on some good mass with that cycle though so that will soon change!

Training wise, ditch biceps and shoulders twice a week. Your biceps will get plenty of work from Back and Biceps days, they are a very small muscle group. Shoulders also get a lot of work when pressing. I would however include legs twice a week if you can instead. You could probably drop triceps twice a week too.

I'd do something more like;

Monday - Back & shoulders

Tuesday - Legs

Wednesday - Chest & Abs

Thursday - Arms

Friday - Legs & Abs


----------



## BigMitchh (Sep 25, 2012)

Have you used that split before mate? Seems like a lot of strain on your lower back


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

Bensif said:


> Good luck mate, although you are not 9% bf in those pictures. Unless they are bad quality I would say you are nearer to 13-14%, but with low muscle mass. You will certainly pack on some good mass with that cycle though so that will soon change!
> 
> Training wise, ditch biceps and shoulders twice a week. Your biceps will get plenty of work from Back and Biceps days, they are a very small muscle group. Shoulders also get a lot of work when pressing. I would however include legs twice a week if you can instead. You could probably drop triceps twice a week too.
> 
> ...


I like the look of that tbh. :thumbup1:


----------



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

i got my weight done on the machines that weighs you and you hold onto the handles and it tells your body fat and it said 9%bf


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Id knock the liv52 on the head and drink plenty of water


----------



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

will liv52 have a effect on my gains?


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Beefyboy said:


> will liv52 have a effect on my gains?


no it wont,but it wont have any effect on your liver either,just drink buckets of water.shoot the whole 500mg once pw,do it on mondays easy to keep track that way.have you also thought of hcg.just eat a lot too.


----------



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

my diet

9.00

porridge, 3 eggs scrambled, toast brown bread & bannana

12.00

2 chicken fillets pasta and sprouts

3.00

beans toast or toast peanut butter with protien shake & fruit

6.00

steak, chicken, or pork with potateos or rice with veg

9.00

protien shake and cottage cheese

with oat biscuits


----------



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

would it be ok with only 1 injection of 500pw i thought it was best 2 inject twice to keep blood levels stable


----------



## Siphasi (Apr 10, 2008)

10 stone 7 lbs ??


----------



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

yes 10st 7lbs why are you asking ??


----------



## Gibbons (Dec 7, 2011)

This is the dude that got the pish taken out of him last

Week on here. He put pics up of a 4 week dbol cycle

And he looked pregnant in them. Jesus he doesnt rest his

Body much between cycles.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Beefyboy said:


> would it be ok with only 1 injection of 500pw i thought it was best 2 inject twice to keep blood levels stable


once a week is fine, the bloodlevel advice on 2x per week is advised by the guy below.










Your cycle looks good, routine though looks terrible.


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

Beefyboy said:


> yes 10st 7lbs why are you asking ??


bit below my starting weight in 2010 (10 st 10 ) mate but it can be done i was natty for a year and half and done same cycle as you, finished that and now im 14 st 7 and cruising


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Beefyboy said:


> would it be ok with only 1 injection of 500pw i thought it was best 2 inject twice to keep blood levels stable


your using enanthate,its fine at one shot per week,mate,less pip,what lab are you using btw.


----------



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

i dont leave ma body much time a done a dbol anadrol cycle for 4 weeks and after i finished it was about 7 weeks ago


----------



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

i am using cyber laboritories test E 250


----------



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

so will it be ok to shoot the 500mg tonight then even though i have stared my cycle and done last injection on thursday at 250mg


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Beefyboy said:


> so will it be ok to shoot the 500mg tonight then even though i have stared my cycle and done last injection on thursday at 250mg


yes


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Or wait until thursday?


----------



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

ok going to do it once a week wont i be in more pain with injecting 2ml instead of a ml


----------



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

what if i changed my workout routine to this

Monday - Back & shoulders

Tuesday - Legs, abs

Wednesday - rest

Thursday - bicepts, tricepts

Friday - chest, abs


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

If you were 9% bf

You would see abs and good definition.

I'd say ur around 14-16%


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

Beefyboy said:


> what if i changed my workout routine to this
> 
> Monday - Back & shoulders
> 
> ...


That looks better in my opinion


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

First assumption on your diet is that it needs more work but its difficult to judge as you don't give macros or portion sizes.

Best of luck though


----------



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

did 2ml injecton last night, i am not as sore today as what i was last week lol thank god how long before i should start feeling anything this is my second week starting


----------



## NO-IDEA (Jun 28, 2012)

cycle is ok, but your not 9 percent. Body fat reading machines are far from accurate, when i had visible abs at 15 stone it read me at 20 percent. Buy some skin fold calipers - you look around 13-15 percent.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

NO-IDEA said:


> cycle is ok, but your not 9 percent. Body fat reading machines are far from accurate, when i had visible abs at 15 stone it read me at 20 percent. Buy some skin fold calipers - you look around 13-15 percent.


i agree 13-15% looks spot on imo, no were near 9%, at 9% your core would be solid and alot more definition, im about 9-10% in my avi pic, i was 9% on my cut but im a couple weeks into my lean bulk in that pic so added abit back, so prob more 10% in the avi??


----------



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

when should i feel this the test E kicking in this is the start of my second week? dbols have kicked in strenght is there and weight is gradually going up 10st 11lbs now in 0ne week


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Ya'll posting in a troll thread

Beefyboy do you deem your previous cycle as a success given you have levelled out at 10st 7 and not a single muscle is to be seen.


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

Beefyboy said:


> i got my weight done on the machines that weighs you and you hold onto the handles and it tells your body fat and it said 9%bf


lots of people use those devices. they are notoriously inaccurate. almost always going much lower than reality ( or observation ) for people who are muscular or lean-ish.

one fellow I know believes himself to be 6.5 % off season and think that at competition he is at 2.7%. I asked how he got those numbers- he told me about that machine.

at the time of the 6.5 % measurement, he had NO CUTS in his legs, fat dumpy ass and love handles. his chest and shoulders were lean though. so something is wrong with that machine.

*HOwever, it is a good reference tool as you can use it to tell if you are losing fat/ muscle or whatever.*

I had the impression that it was a marketing tool for the gyms as few people can handle being told the truth : in this case, that you are 30% fat. ( most new members who are trying to lose weight ). so the machines are set a bit low or are known to be inaccurate in the most positive direction.

no sarcasm here, blunt only: you have no idea how to pose. or are you purposefully trying to look like this in your poses?

edited:

ah crap... another thread that is almost useless, a troll thread.( saw the above post after commenting ) ppl can't read and simply want attention apparently. got me again


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

Good advice Dominimo, those machines could be 3% either way. You must use the same machine at the same time of day and it will tell you your loss or gain.


----------



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

Mish said:


> Ya'll posting in a troll thread
> 
> Beefyboy do you deem your previous cycle as a success given you have levelled out at 10st 7 and not a single muscle is to be seen.


no i dont think my last cycle was a success but this one will be hopefully lol


----------



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

19 days on cycle

starting weight 10st 7lbs

current weight 11st 1lbs


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Your preggers belly is back mate! haha

Hows your diet, getting enough protein in?


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

do you look pregnant from water bloat m8?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

in for another epic thread.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Beefyboy said:


> 19 days on cycle
> 
> starting weight 10st 7lbs
> 
> ...


Aren't theses the same photos when you was on dbol and anadrol back in September ???? Something not right here


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

Beefyboy said:


> my diet
> 
> 9.00
> 
> ...


Where is page 2?

Does not look enough imo.. Plus no portion sizes listed 2 fillets can mean anything in terms of weight.

You need to work out your macronutrients and come up with some cal numbers.


----------



## pottsyislash09 (Oct 29, 2012)

why dont you use an ai or something to keep the bloat down mate??

you seem to get very very bad bloat!!

i was no where near as bad on my dbol :/ i ran nolva alongside though.

Plus your nbot eating alot of calories so i dont see how you could be that bloated from food alone??


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Beefyboy youre a nonce and a troll.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> Beefyboy youre a nonce and a troll.


Bit harsh surely :lol:


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

start armidex 0.5mg eod,it will keep the bloat down,and drink alot of water


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

Get this lad away from gear FFs


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sake lol you're 10 stone 7 and youve done a dbol+anadrol cycle b4? what even is this sht. you're no where near 9% either btw lol

i dont think you're eating enough either, u should get 300 protein 300-350 carb 100 fat, job done.


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Wh33lz said:


> Get this lad away from gear FFs





ItsaSecret said:


> sake lol you're 10 stone 7 and youve done a dbol+anadrol cycle b4? what even is this sht. you're no where near 9% either btw lol
> 
> i dont think you're eating enough either, u should get 300 protein 300-350 carb 100 fat, job done.


Lololololol


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> sake lol you're 10 stone 7 and youve done a dbol+anadrol cycle b4? what even is this sht. you're no where near 9% either btw lol
> 
> i dont think you're eating enough either, u should get 300 protein 300-350 carb 100 fat, job done.


"What even is this sht". Hahaha superb! :lol:


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Dbols for trolls 

I doubt I'll be following if this is a legit log but still wish ya good luck.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

he is on dat dere cave troll dianabol. makes ur knuckles so big they drag accross the floor, gainzzz


----------



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

i cant get arimidex can i take nolva instead and how much per day will 10mg be ok?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Beefyboy said:


> i cant get arimidex can i take nolva instead and how much per day will 10mg be ok?


Nolva won't help your bloat mate, only take it if you think your getting gyno


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Beefyboy said:


> i cant get arimidex can i take nolva instead and how much per day will 10mg be ok?


Yes you can, go on united pharmacies


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

How many cals are you eating?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ItsaSecret said:


> he is on dat dere cave troll dianabol. makes ur knuckles so big they drag accross the floor, gainzzz


Hes using Dianatroll by Pregnapharma labs.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Beefyboy said:


> i cant get arimidex can i take nolva instead and how much per day will 10mg be ok?


take it from the start there is no point waiting until you start getting gyno to take it.


----------



## Bk Rook (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey guys im also new to this and just recieved my gear. I got med tech dbols at 10mg and i have a bottle of test cyp and wondering if that was any good and how i should be taking them. Im 6ft tall and around 160lbs and need help on how to take this. any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## Kilmarnocklad (Aug 22, 2012)

WHAT EVEN IS THIS?! kill me now.....no offense buddy but give up the gear, your doing something wrong.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Bk Rook said:


> Hey guys im also new to this and just recieved my gear. I got med tech dbols at 10mg and i have a bottle of test cyp and wondering if that was any good and how i should be taking them. Im 6ft tall and around 160lbs and need help on how to take this. any help would be appreciated. thanks


I would suggest starting your own thread and asking this again.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

This thread should be in Competitive Journals.

Awesome.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> This thread should be in Competitive Journals.
> 
> Awesome.


Hahaha!


----------



## Bk Rook (Jan 8, 2013)

I am new to this, I dont know how to start a thread lol, Dr Manhattan are you from ny


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Bk Rook said:


> I am new to this, I dont know how to start a thread lol, Dr Manhattan are you from ny


Dr. Manhattan is a character from The Watchmen; hence the appropriate avatar.


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Beefyboy said:


> what if i changed my workout routine to this
> 
> Monday - Back & shoulders
> 
> ...


I would personally change Fridays workout to Thursdays because you want your triceps fresh for your chest workout


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I would suggest starting your own thread and asking this again.


I would suggest not making a thread or post until the OP has done some research.


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

any updates with pics?


----------

